# New parent :)



## hollye

hi everyone, im Hollye and i recently became a mum to preemie Rayelle-Jade who is a week old now :cloud9:

she was born on the 26th april at 26 weeks. she's still in hospital so I'm not exactly a full time parent yet, but i like to stalk this section to see what ive got to look forward to :haha:

I have one question. I am not with the FOB anymore, & i live at home with my parents. I dont have a job but am looking for one, and will be going back to college in september. Could anyone help with what benefits im entitled to? 

Thankyou :flower:


----------



## LoisP

Hi :wave: Congratulations on your daughter. How is she doing?

You should be entitled to Child Benefit, Income Support, Child Tax Credits and Healthy Start vouchers.

You can pick up the forms at your local job centre, or find the number online to apply online / receive claim forms.

HTH x


----------



## BrEeZeY

we used to tlk in teen pregnancy but i also have a son so i am here too ;) 

so welcome!!! :) congrats on ur daughter i really hope she is doing well!!! xx


----------



## annawrigley

Has your MW not been through this with you? Mine gave me all the info like on my first appointment pretty much lol. But yeah, as Lois said! Did you get the HiP and Sure Start grants?


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations! I love your littles girls name


----------



## heather92

Welcome over to teen parenting, hun. I'm glad your LO is doing well.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Congratulations and welcome over :hi: Glad your LO is doing well. Your HV should be able to tell you what you are entitled to :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

congrats and welcome :flower:


----------



## Strawberrymum

Hi I'm Jemma. Welcome to motherhood, congrats on your baby girl :)


----------



## Bumblebee20

hollye said:


> hi everyone, im Hollye and i recently became a mum to preemie Rayelle-Jade who is a week old now :cloud9:
> 
> she was born on the 26th april at 26 weeks. she's still in hospital so I'm not exactly a full time parent yet, but i like to stalk this section to see what ive got to look forward to :haha:
> 
> I have one question. I am not with the FOB anymore, & i live at home with my parents. I dont have a job but am looking for one, and will be going back to college in september. Could anyone help with what benefits im entitled to?
> 
> Thankyou :flower:

Congrats my first was also a premmie. What lois said you will be best to make a appoitment with your JC though.:thumbup:


----------



## Neferet

Congrats on your LO. Glad she's doing well. =]

As someone else said, you should be entitled to income support, child tax credits, child benefit and healthy start vouchers.


----------



## Mellie1988

Welcome over to Teen parenting! 

Hows your LO doing? Is she any better, I remember you saying she had sepsis? 

:flower: 

x


----------



## taylorxx

Oh my gosh I remember seeing your post where you weren't sure how far along you were or if you were even pregnant at all. I think you were 19 weeks..? I could be wrong. Wow that is so crazy, to find out your pregnant around 20weeks and give birth 6 weeks later! Congratulations on the baby girl hun. Her name is beautiful! Did you post any pictures of her or your birth story?


----------



## vinteenage

How is she doing hon? :flower:


----------



## Mellie1988

Looks like the baby has passed away according to her ticker...


----------



## heather92

Oh my god, I'm so sorry, girl. :cry:


----------



## mayb_baby

I am so sorry hunny :(
xxxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

I have been stalking both teen pregnancy and teen parenting and just to let you all know her LO got Sepsis and was put on antibiotics but with breathing difficulties and being so small she just couldn't fight it and passed away. Our thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## stephx

I'm so sorry :hugs: weird that you would come online to post about fake tan though and not update about your daughter :wacko:


----------



## taylorxx

oh my gosh I'm so sorry... :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Trying4ababy

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/596552-preterm-labour-19.html

Might want to read this


----------



## BrEeZeY

Okay... This is getting ridic, she told another member that tattoo pic was the one she wanted... She has a picture posted of her lil girl after she was born... I think you guys need to find a new hobby rather than picking members aapart its nt ur job to prove who is and isn't fake if u have concern report it... So childish


----------



## lily123

it's been reported by loads of us.
Also, there were soooo many other things that just did NOT add up.
x


----------



## BrEeZeY

sorry you cant see the good in ppl.... ive tlked to her loads and so have many other girls who do think somethings add up and if she was a 'troll' she would have been banned by now... sorry but i jst find it ridic tht ppl think they are the new 'detectives' to go snoop out 'trolls' causing drama and making the site less enjoyable for others


----------



## oOskittlesOo

YOU GUYS ARE ABSOLUTLEY RIDICULOUS... I CAN'T BELIEVE YOURE REALLY, WITHOUT KNOWING, STILL SAYING SHE IS FAKE. BEING ONE PERSON WHOS TALKED TO HOLLYE THROUGHOUT THE LAST MONTH AND A HALF I'D LIKE TO SAY. 
1) Her story has never changed like the girls who come on and make stuff up
2) She was offline A LOT when her LO was in the hopsital so I dout she would be smart enough to do so if she was fake 
3) Youre all bashing without any knowledge of her story, hearing from her.

She told me that the tattoo she had posted was one she had seen online and liked and planned on getting of her daughters foot prints so you all jumped to conclusions there and hmm.. Looks like once again youre doing the same thing..


----------



## oOskittlesOo

BrEeZeY said:


> sorry you cant see the good in ppl.... ive tlked to her loads and so have many other girls who do think somethings add up and if she was a 'troll' she would have been banned by now... sorry but i jst find it ridic tht ppl think they are the new 'detectives' to go snoop out 'trolls' causing drama and making the site less enjoyable for others

LOVE YOU BREA!! :hugs:


----------



## lily123

No, we're not doing the same thing. Like i said, we reported it. If you guys want to bash out the details then go for it, i was only saying.
can't beleive i actually took the time to check you were okay! I'm not gonna say anything more on the matter as i know this will be turned round on me for 'bringing it up' when actually it wasn't.


----------



## BrEeZeY

Skyebo said:


> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> sorry you cant see the good in ppl.... ive tlked to her loads and so have many other girls who do think somethings add up and if she was a 'troll' she would have been banned by now... sorry but i jst find it ridic tht ppl think they are the new 'detectives' to go snoop out 'trolls' causing drama and making the site less enjoyable for others
> 
> LOVE YOU BREA!! :hugs:Click to expand...

LOVE YOU TOO! :hugs:


----------



## booflebump

Girls, you have already been told that if you have any concerns to report it to Admin. Do not discuss it publicly on the forum - it isn't constructive and can impede any ongoing investigations.

Thread locked


----------

